# Hello from New York



## BenGranucci (May 7, 2004)

Hi everybody! My name is Benjamin Granucci, and I am a freelance lighting designer, programmer, and technician.


----------



## zac850 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Hello form New York*

Hi Ben!!!

welcome to controlbooth.com. I hope to see you around the forums.

I see your from NY, is that the city or upstate. i'm in Rockland, 20 miles north of the city....

hope to see you around the forums a lot!

Zac


----------



## BenGranucci (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Hello form New York*

Hi Zac:
Thanks for the warm welcome. I am based in the City, in Brooklyn, but of course work all over the tri-state area.


----------

